# Best Classical music for post-election shock recovery



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Best Classical music for post-election shock

I just want your music recommendations, you can keep the _political_ comments to yourself.

After waking up to the news and feeling a little bit like Sol at the end of 'Soylent Green' I opted for some light classical. I would have chosen Beethoven's pastoral but I needed a quick fix.

Debussy - The Girl With the Flaxen Hair





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I, sort of without thinking, listened this morning to Patricia Kopatchinskaja's latest album, which includes an orchestration of Schubert's _Death and the Maiden_ quartet.









The whole thing is very gloomy.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Probably not a TRUMPet concerto. I may never listen to one of those again! Good-bye, Haydn and Hummel concertos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Since my candidate won, key up the Nothung theme in the trumpets by Wagner.!!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ Messiaen - _Quartet for the End of Time_ :devil:


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Alan Hovhaness - Prayer of St. Gregory






or maybe this






Don't know why there is great fuss about Trump... 
obviously people don't understand all about politics.

I' ll quote great T.S. Elliot:

_"And all shall be well and
All manner of thing shall be well"_


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Another one from me


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ Messiaen - _Quartet for the End of Time_ :devil:


A fine piece for a fast br-exit.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Since my candidate won, key up the Nothung theme in the trumpets by Wagner.!!


On that note, I'll go with this:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Atrahasis said:


> Don't know why there is great fuss about Trump...
> obviously people don't understand all about politics.
> 
> I' ll quote great T.S. Elliot:
> ...


Interesting post. 
In the first place the quote is from Dame Julian of Norwich.
In the second place, obviously the poster knows ALL about politics.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

My tiny country's ruling coalition collapsed today. It was mentioned on the evening news AFTER "the election". :lol:


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

CypressWillow said:


> Interesting post.
> In the first place the quote is from Dame Julian of Norwich.
> In the second place, obviously the poster knows ALL about politics.


Julian of Norwich (she is not a Dame, as a title) indeed... but the connotation in
T.S. Eliot's Four Quartets is "slightly" different  



> "All manner of thing shall be well
> *When the tongues of flame are in-folded
> Into the crowned knot of fire
> And the fire and the rose are one."*


People like to simplify things, but politics can not be simplified...

Let me then quote John Donne:

_"No man is an island,
Entire of itself,
Every man is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main._"

Everything is just a culmination of micro and macro psycho-socio-economic tendencies and previous policies. In terms of USA elections, everything that happened is not a shock, but something expected for a long time... Whether we are all going to play Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time on our small headphones or not, is not only up to one man or Goverments... not at all! The questions is what do we want to happen, all of us?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Beethoven´s fourth symphony:






Schumann´s first symphony:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Copland's Appalachian Spring. Whether you agree or not, the "little guy" just spoke up.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Metairie Road said:


> *Best Classical music for post-election shock
> *


After all those months of obstreperous caterwauling from the candidates I need more than sonic relief! What's that piece again by John Cage that is so oft mentioned on this board? Four something or other? I'll take that and put it on a repeat loop, programmed to play for about four years!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Perhaps something by Mohammed Fairouz inspired by Langston Hughes?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Anything by Tom Lehrer. Satire will be in great demand these next few years, on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Copland's Appalachian Spring. Whether you agree or not, the "little guy" just spoke up.
> 
> View attachment 90055


Love Appalachian Spring!

Thomas is fine, but for me, the NY Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein version of the suite is incomparably heartfelt and lovely.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I chose the Pervertimento for Bagpipes, Bicycle, and Balloons by P.D.Q. Bach. The world has gone mad, so I might as well listen to something that is mad.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Anything by Tom Lehrer. Satire will be in great demand these next few years, on both sides of the Atlantic.


Years ago Tom Lehrer said, "Political satire became obsolete when Henry Kissinger was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize." Lord knows what he would say now.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Any requiem would fit.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I didn't vote for Trump, but for those of you who did, congratulations, this is for you. Play it *LOUD!*

*Abbé Roze - Vivat, vivat in aeternum*





Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Andre Previn's score for Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Metairie Road said:


> shock


Shock?

I experienced no shock, so no there's 'recovery' needed by me.
Listening habits remain unaltered. (I'm going through a phase of revisiting Maurice Ohana compositions)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Prodromides said:


> Shock?
> 
> I experienced no shock, so no there's 'recovery' needed by me.
> Listening habits remain unaltered. (I'm going through a phase of revisiting Maurice Ohana compositions)


Right, I was not shocked. Just surprised since the polls had been showing Clinton ahead before the election.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

This qualifies as classical music, right?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Right, I was not shocked. Just surprised since the polls had been showing Clinton ahead before the election.


In that case, maybe Haydn's Surprise Symphony would be a good post-election piece.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> In that case, maybe Haydn's Surprise Symphony would be a good post-election piece.


Oooooh! Good one! I was up 'til 2:30 AM eastern time waiting for the 270 number.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Oooooh! Good one! I was up 'til 2:30 AM eastern time waiting for the 270 number.


I went to sleep well before that as it looked like it would get there anyway.  I woke in the middle of the night and saw it. Went peacefully back to sleep.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think Shostakovich's 14th symphony is apropos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> Any requiem would fit.


Or Bernstein's Mass.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Just two things wrong with America these days: Democrats & Republicans and the Media. The rest is perfect!
(We have the same problem over here).

This is not a political statement and I approve of it.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Or Bernstein's Mass.


That would also be a good choice. We definitely need support from a higher power at this point.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> Just two things wrong with America these days: Democrats & Republicans and the Media. The rest is perfect!
> (We have the same problem over here).
> 
> This is not a political statement and I approve of it.


I would add the Pollsters to that list. I must admit I expected a Clinton win based on the polling data. I wont make that mistake again. They got it embarrassingly wrong - why? bias, flawed method, who knows? Maybe Trump knows.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

One word: Silvestrov.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe something from Wagner?

A racist composer for a racist president.

Countdown to thread being locked, 10, 9, 8, 7 ......


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Ode to Joy is in order here.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Hansel und Gretel by Engelbert Humperdink:


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd advise stepping beyond classical music and listening to something like this:






In almost 63 years on this planet, I've never been so embarrassed to be American in my entire life.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bluecrab said:


> In almost 63 years on this planet, I've never been so embarrassed to be American in my entire life.


Yes, I must say the rioting and calls for death of the president elect are very immature and an embarrassment to this nation. Most Clinton supporters accept the result, but a small minority is making a scene.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Please respect both the OP and the site rules:



Metairie Road said:


> I just want your music recommendations, you can keep the *political* comments to yourself.
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Given that Bruckner was not really political, any of his symphonies (or even choral works) would do (his Eighth for instance). The man whose music is such an affirmation of God and life should appeal to even the most partisan of folks (with soul).

Mahler, while not so much like Bruckner, speaks to the universality of life, and likewise, any of his symphonies would do also (his Third is worth a thought).

Right now I'm listening to Poulenc's Concert Champetre, and the music puts a smile on my face (after listening to the sublime Concerto for Piano duet and the naughty Organ Concerto). Another effective tonic for a rather turbulent, wayward week.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> I think Shostakovich's 14th symphony is apropos.


Except from its relative cheerfulness, probably yes.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

It's possible that this thread makes drawing the line between music and politics too difficult, but the first couple of pages did a reasonable job. Please do not post comments that are purely political. The OP called for works that would help those who have been shocked by events. I have deleted several posts that did not focus on music. If this trend continues, we may close the thread.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm sure the President-Elect would approve of this thread:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Sondheim -Send In The Clowns


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Sondheim -Send In The Clowns


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm going to stay positive about the situation in the United States and suggest Copland's _Fanfare for the Common Man_.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I second Shostakovich 14, and suggest that we add Mahler 6 or maybe Brahms' 4th


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

R3PL4Y said:


> I second Shostakovich 14, and suggest that we add Mahler 6 or maybe Brahms' 4th


I'm thinking Schumann 3 or the finale of the Magic Flute.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Personally Wagner's Die Mastersinger von Nurnberg Overture is the most patriotic piece of music & the greatest Overture by the greatest Romantic composer, and it felt alot more satisfying to listen to after the election results.

Will listen to it proudly again once Hillary is hung for her crimes.






Performance is by Furtwangler, which is much more powerful and superior to any other version I have heard.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Except from its relative cheerfulness, probably yes.


Hmm, I don't really hear any genuine cheerfulness in that symphony, only that smiling through tears sort of "cheerfulness" that Shostakovich was so good at expressing.

The ending could be considered genuinely positive though, maybe not cheerful, but relieved.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

My earlier post pointed to the madness of P.D.Q. Bach, which certainly is appropriate. Since then, I have tried to think of a more serious choice. Perhaps Beethoven's expression of humanity, the 9th Symphony (particularly the fourth movement), although so well known and overplayed as to be almost a cliché, is appropriate. After this shock, how do we come together and move forward? Perhaps both sides of this acrimonious divide can find inspiration, reflection, and humility in Beethoven's music.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

JamieHoldham said:


> Personally Wagner's Die Mastersinger von Nurnberg Overture is the most patriotic piece of music & the greatest Overture by the greatest Romantic composer, and it felt alot more satisfying to listen to after the election results.
> 
> Will listen to it proudly again once Hillary is hung for her crimes.
> 
> ...


That came to my mind aswell.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Deleted. Already suggested!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I was thinking of listening to some jazz this weekend, Louis Armstrong and Duke Ellington to remind myself that America has created some remarkable things, this week notwithstanding.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Couldnt resist sorry


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> Hmm, I don't really hear any genuine cheerfulness in that symphony, only that smiling through tears sort of "cheerfulness" that Shostakovich was so good at expressing.
> 
> The ending could be considered genuinely positive though, maybe not cheerful, but relieved.


I agree that it is one of the bleakest symphonies ever written; I guess I could have my point more clear: the situation can be considered to make even that symphony "cheerful", by comparison !


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The polonaise from Eugene Onegin:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No comment about this election, but I remember distinctly, when I was 14, growing up the Boston area, delivering the evening papers the day after one election with the Funeral March of the Eroica going around in my head!


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

Some opera is in order.

Tannhäuser
Rigoletto
Underworld, Orpheus in the 
Manon
Parsifal


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Ein Heldenleben by Richard Strauss:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

JamieHoldham said:


> Personally Wagner's Die Mastersinger von Nurnberg Overture is the most patriotic piece of music & the greatest Overture by the greatest Romantic composer, and it felt alot more satisfying to listen to after the election results.
> 
> Will listen to it proudly again once Hillary is hung for her crimes.
> 
> ...


Not sure whether Wagner had a patriotic sentiment in mind when composing it, but it certainly sounds very German  And very happy as well. And I do believe that the current US election outcome will be more beneficial for our little nation in the long run than the other one would have been. So yes, a Meistersinger overture is absolutely in order.


----------



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

Staying with the politics theme, maybe this one


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The only music fitting the occasion would be the stupidest, most simplistic and hackneyed pop drivel that a shopping mall PA system could crank out. I don't know what that would be or who would perform it, and I don't want to know. Now go away and leave me alone.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is a good one:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This is a good one:


Or the ending of Hansel und Gretel.

Newt Gingrich said there would be a new electoral map with green states for Trump and orange states for Hillary and he was partly right Trump won in states republican candidates had not won in a long time but he also lost states that Bush won so why not Meine Liebe ist grün by Johannes Brahms:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Into the New by Mark Peter Revell

Best new thing I've heard in years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> No comment about this election, but I remember distinctly, when I was 14, growing up the Boston area, delivering the evening papers the day after one election with the Funeral March of the Eroica going around in my head!


Outstanding choice.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Metairie Road said:


> I didn't vote for Trump, but for those of you who did, congratulations, this is for you. Play it *LOUD!*
> 
> *Abbé Roze - Vivat, vivat in aeternum*
> 
> ...


Napoleon huh? So that's where Sr Winefride got it from. We used to sing it for visiting ecclesiastical and other celebrities when I was at boarding school. You're right, it has to be played LOUD :lol:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Rachmaninov's 'Isle of the Dead'


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Ignatius Holland (Nov 14, 2016)

Someone made a minor key version of the national anthem played by cello and piano. It's on YouTube under the name "The Hate Strangled Banner".


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ignatius Holland said:


> Someone made a minor key version of the national anthem played by cello and piano. It's on YouTube under the name "The Hate Strangled Banner".


Interesting interpretation (both musical and political perspective).


----------

